# Sykes plenty of fish......



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Went to sykes this morning first sheephead was caught at 7:40 , after that nothing until 10:45 then the bite was on fire. Seen several hit the bridge around 1 to 3 pounds I caught one 5 pounds and one 2 pounds. All fish were caught on fresh dead shrimp and got busted off several times. All and all a great day of fishing.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmm. May have to take a long lunch!!! Pcola or GB side?


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

*Sykes sheeps*

GB...Side...


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

welp next time its early morning for me with shrimp. Went out around 12 and didn't catch squat or see anyone catching squat.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

I had fresh dead and frozen shrimp the fresh dead seemed the way to go. I was using small pieces but I seen some caught on whole shrimp too. You need a rod with good tip action and a lot of back bone. They were nibbling so soft you could barely feel them..when they started bitting I seen a lot of fish start hitting the bridge..I was using a Texas rig 1 Oz sinker...good luck everyone. ...


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Caught a 7 pounder on the pcb side.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

RandyGuy said:


> Caught a 7 pounder on the pcb side.


I could not get one to save my life yesterday! Was you using live shrimp?


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

RandyGuy said:


> Caught a 7 pounder on the pcb side.


 
That is monster, great looking sheepie!:thumbup:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

RandyGuy said:


> Caught a 7 pounder on the pcb side.


Dang, that's a stud for sure!!


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

RandyGuy said:


> Caught a 7 pounder on the pcb side.


Are you the guy I ran into yesterday with the 15" sheeps? haha Hard to tell from the pic. Glad to see you got another today. :thumbup:


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

That was last week. And yes it is me from yesterday.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice fish. I need to get over there and try for sheepshead. I hear they are a lot of fun to catch.


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

Is the bite still on? May try Sunday!


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Undead said:


> Is the bite still on? May try Sunday!


Ill sure be out there to try. Ill be wearing a gloomis cap and probably a carhartt. Let me know if any of you are out there. Either going there or pickens


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I will try to go Monday or tuesday


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

There was a good amount of people out there. I however once again did not catch anything. But however the regulars out there with the 20 rods per person had caught multiple sheepshead. Luck just wasn't on my side. However from what it seems the sheepshead are biting at sikes. Also I took someone with me again who could not push through the colder temps.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

were there any big ones?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Are you free thursday? I'm off work and it will a better day but still cold.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

RandyGuy said:


> Are you free thursday? I'm off work and it will a better day but still cold.


Hey had a couple 4 to 5 pounders. Ill see what my work schedule is and Ill let you know.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright let me. I will help you to catch one.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

RandyGuy said:


> Alright let me. I will help you to catch one.


Alright thanks! I was really tempted to buy fiddler crabs since everyone is throwing live shrimp at them. Thought maybe a change in bait would help but I dont know. :thumbup:


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Can you make it to Sykes at 10 am tomorrow? The big ones have been coming in. I helped another guy to feel for the bite Because They Are Biting lightly.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

I go in at 12 tomorrow. Wont be able to do it before but I probably can do it wednesday if you can


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know yet


----------

